# Brain wave Generator



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.bwgen.com/index.htm

.....hmmm......... not sure if I buy it, but I'm listening to it and it's giving me a little bit of a headache.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

fingertingle said:


> .....hmmm......... not sure if I buy it, but I'm listening to it and it's giving me a little bit of a headache.


Dude, listen to it while staring at the center of this photo. Drugs? We don't need no drugs!


----------

